# Frog Tape



## PotatoNinja (Jan 23, 2013)

So I'm trying out Frog Tape on a pretty basic spec house interior.

So far I've just used it to protect wood molding and it seems to work well enough.

Curious though, SW mentioned to me that it helps to pre wet my edge as it activates the paint block in the tape.

So this is what I've done so far with great results but is it really necessary to "pre wet" when the paint itself activates the paint block at the time of painting?

Does anyone have any thoghts on this?


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

I've used miles and miles of frog tape and never heard that. I prefer the yellow one (sensitive) to the green.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes pre-wet it. I prefer the yellow frog tape.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

PotatoNinja said:


> So I'm trying out Frog Tape on a pretty basic spec house interior.
> 
> So far I've just used it to protect wood molding and it seems to work well enough.
> 
> ...


 Sounds to me like SW is jumping to conclusions:whistling2:


----------



## Blakelpd5 (Dec 2, 2012)

I've also hear wetting the sealing edge helps it seal better. I take a wet rag, and put it under my finger, press along the sealing edge.


----------



## PotatoNinja (Jan 23, 2013)

Great all, thanks for the input!

I'll try without that step on a few walls to see if I get the same results.

Also, I'll get some yellow for my next job.


----------



## Dkon7 (Jan 23, 2013)

mudbone said:


> Sounds to me like SW is jumping to conclusions:whistling2:


Its what the manufacturer recommends as well.

The moisture activated additive that makes frog tape work is the same stuff thats in diapers. Truth!


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

What's the difference between green and yellow? I dont think we have the yellow one around here.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Yellow is for delicate surface, better for recently dried painted areas. Green is the standard. If you're familiar with the scotch 3M blue tapes:
Yellow frog = 3M orange label delicate surface
Green frog = 3M green label advanced

Ask your local stores to carry it, if they have the green they can get the yellow. I didn't stock the yellow until recently when someone merely mentioned it and thought it would be good to round off the selection even though I had the 3M stuff already.


----------



## northcountrypainter (Dec 7, 2012)

We use frog tape quite frequently, and find that if we apply it carefully, we get very good results without pre-wetting. But, in cases where even minor bleeding will be noticed (like red to white), we will pre-wet with water or trim color. For a minor amount of labor time, we find this gives us best results.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I prefer to pre wet it. It doesnt take long. I have also gotten better results with Scotch Edge Lock


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Woodland said:


> I prefer to pre wet it. It doesnt take long. I have also gotten better results with Scotch Edge Lock


Did you pre wet the Scotch also?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

If you prewet 3m 2050 with a bit of gardz- works just as good...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> If you prewet 3m 2050 with a bit of gardz- works just as good...


 I used to seal tape with WB Poly :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Builtmany said:


> Did you pre wet the Scotch also?


Yes. I figure why risk it? It doesnt take long to do.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

My friend texted me yesterday Costco has 3 packs of green 1-1/2" frog tape for 19.99. That's $6.66 each which is a good price. I think I get it for that at Sw. More at BM.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

"Easy Mask" has a new one out too now. I havent tried it yet.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Yes. I figure why risk it? It doesnt take long to do.


With ice cube?


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Damon T said:


> My friend texted me yesterday Costco has 3 packs of green 1-1/2" frog tape for 19.99. That's $6.66 each which is a good price. I think I get it for that at Sw. More at BM.


I bought a bunch at SW bucket sale last year for 5.60 a roll. 8 bucks here regular everywhere except BM 9.99 less 15%. And thats 1"

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Which is why I use the gardz and reg tape trick.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Great thread!

I haven't used frog tape in years because I wasn't impressed with its results, but I didn't wet it first. Who knew you had to?

Anyone ever caulk 3M blue? It gives very good lines too.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

tape?


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

A+HomeWork said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I haven't used frog tape in years because I wasn't impressed with its results, but I didn't wet it first. Who knew you had to?
> 
> Anyone ever caulk 3M blue? It gives very good lines too.


 How come you don't just caulk normal tape? is'nt blue tape just solar stable?


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

A brush works good to....

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## PotatoNinja (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok, I have some additional results.

I used.....
Green 
Pre-Wet = Awesome
Non Pre-Wet = Awesome
Yellow
Pre-Wet = Awesome
Non Pre-Wet = Not so awesome

I think I'm going to go with the green frog tape as my new main stay unless yellow seems imperative for the surface.

Still have yet to try the green and orange label blue tapes though. Thanks again for all the input everyone!


----------

